# Final, Binding Bids Due by Friday, July 5



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Time to get your $1B in financing ready if you're bidding for Hulu. Final bids are due by end of day on Friday, July 5. 

My June wasn't as successful as I'd like, so I won't be bidding... 

But will DIRECTV? Dish after failing on Sprint/Clearwire? Or...

Peace,
Tom


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

To whom do I write the check? lol


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

My check 'is in the mail'.

:smoking:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Off the block:



> Hulu's owners 21st Century Fox Inc. (FOXA, FOX), Comcast Corp.'s (CMCSA, CMCSK) NBCUniversal and Walt Disney Co. (DIS) on Friday said they retain ownership of the video streaming site and will invest $750 million in cash to fuel its growth.





> "We believe the best path forward for Hulu is a meaningful recapitalization that will further accelerate its growth under the current ownership structure," 21st Century Fox Chief Operating Officer Chase Carey said. "We had meaningful conversations with a number of potential partners and buyers, each with impressive plans and offers to match, but with 21st Century Fox and Disney fully aligned in our collective vision and goals for the business, we decided to continue to empower the Hulu team."


http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20130712-708744.html


----------

